# 10-01-14 - 1-2 on sailfish



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Had another charter today and he went 1 for 2 on sailfish! Its been a great year for me and my clients but its coming to an end. I suspect we will have another 2-3 weeks at the most of a good pelagic bite and then itll be done until about May until we see the first dolphin and sailfish again. In the mean time I will be getting ready for gags until they close and then it will be flounder and black sea bass over the winter!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5IkcvsbX5M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Damn JD save some for the rest of us!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice going. You are puttin' the smack down on em this year.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man....I reckon I'm gonna start stalking you!!!! Great going!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You got 'em dialed in now! Good job


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

I put in this morning right before you. I guess I should have watched ha. Just kiddin. I wouldn't do that. I had some pretty good hook ups but nothing like that. That's awsome.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

You're on a big time roll, keep it up!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Congrats again!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Seems like you have been on these last few weeks. I wish I had the money take a charter out there with you and put a whoopin' on a sail. Good luck with the rest of the fall run! :thumbup:


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I gotta make sure to come down soon before the pelagic bite goes away. You giving me the itch like nothing else!


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm going to buy a boat just to follow you around in with some cameras!

I'm beginning to hate you but can't stop watching! :bangin:

Great job man!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Whoa! Saw the first pic and thought it was pretty cool, then the second pic you can see how big that guy REALLY is, that's some bad ass kayak fishing.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I hate how lucky you are... but I envy your skills.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Another awesome job - congrats Jason


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome


----------

